# US Paramedic Attempting Equivalency in Ontario



## Ella7237 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi there, I am a CCEMT-P from Virginia, trying to gain equivalency in Toronto.  I have been in EMS since 2000, receiving my paramedic (equiv. to ACP) in 2004 and CCT in 2006.  I was part of a high-volume, urban, and very progressive EMS system here.  I am almost finished gathering the needed documentation to send to the Ministry, hopefully in time for the phase 2 exams (inc. the AEMCA) that occur in October and for the start of the Toronto EMS hiring process in January.  

I'd like to reach out to any US medics who have been through this process (or Canadian medics who know someone who has), hoping for some insight on:  1. While I recognize I am attempting to do a lot in a very short time, is it possilble?  and 2. My brother lives/works in Toronto, so I will have some financial support while I take exams/apply to Toronto EMS etc.  However, I am nervous about the availability of jobs, as well as the the catch-22 (unless I have misunderstood the process) of not being able to get a work permit until I am offered a job, but not being able to work without a work permit.  Can anyone shed light on this process; What I can do online/via mail, what part of the process I would have to fly up for temporarily (i.e. a week), and at what point I would have to make the move?  

I've spoken to someone in Toronto EMS, who said that I am quite ahead of the curve with my certs and experience, but I'd also like to get a few more opinions about my chances of hire.  Sorry for the lengthy post; Any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 30, 2012)

The easiest way for a us Medic to get an ACP tag is to license in Nova Scotia then transfer to whatever province you want. NS recognizes nr training and you are eligible to sit for the acp exam. Other provinces usually have to review your education and documents which can take a long time and can be costly. I have heard it is difficult to transition into ontario. It is difficult to get a work visa as a Medic unless there is a huge need/shortage. I know of a few us medics who jumped through all the hoops , were sponsored by the ems agency but were denied a visa. Good luck


----------



## AshleyK (Mar 10, 2016)

Medic Tim said:


> The easiest way for a us Medic to get an ACP tag is to license in Nova Scotia then transfer to whatever province you want. NS recognizes nr training and you are eligible to sit for the acp exam. Other provinces usually have to review your education and documents which can take a long time and can be costly. I have heard it is difficult to transition into ontario. It is difficult to get a work visa as a Medic unless there is a huge need/shortage. I know of a few us medics who jumped through all the hoops , were sponsored by the ems agency but were denied a visa. Good luck


I'm in the same boat here as Ella7237. I'm getting married this June to a Canadian from Toronto and we're moving there back to his family this July. I was planning on transferring my credentials to Ontario Paramedic Services. If it is as difficult as you say it is, I'm thinking Nova Scotia would be best to start at then transfer? Do you have to work there for a certain amount of time or can you transfer right away? Also, would I have to have a work permit before taking the test or does that not matter?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 25, 2016)

AshleyK said:


> I'm in the same boat here as Ella7237. I'm getting married this June to a Canadian from Toronto and we're moving there back to his family this July. I was planning on transferring my credentials to Ontario Paramedic Services. If it is as difficult as you say it is, I'm thinking Nova Scotia would be best to start at then transfer? Do you have to work there for a certain amount of time or can you transfer right away? Also, would I have to have a work permit before taking the test or does that not matter?


Im not sure if NS still recognizes NREMT. Ive heard they have changed the process a bit. Ontario is one of the hardest provinces to get an ALS job in. I think you can be licensed before getting a work visa but Im not sure.


----------



## AshleyK (Mar 30, 2016)

alright thank you, I'll have to look in to it more!


----------



## Smitty213 (Apr 1, 2016)

Another option would be attempting to transfer your certs to NYS and gaining reciprocity from there as NY and Ontario have some semblance of agreement in place for this; I know it is currently valid for the AEMT-> PCP, NRP-> ACP is something that I've seen done, but not recently enough to be 100%


----------

